# Silver beige or not...



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, looking again at the photos, Kai is a lot lighter than Delilah. How old is he now?

Attached is a picture of Delilah in November 2009 at around 10 months old (looking like sasquatch I might add). The other is from October 2010. You can see how much she has cleared. She is even lighter now, sort of that that pink/taupe color.

I'm not trying to be contentious, it is just that there seems to be a lot of confusion over these dilute colors. If your dog was in the Black spectrum, I'm not sure I would call him Silver because his face is not Silver/Platinum. I would call him a Blue. By the same token, I can't help but wonder if he is a Cafe not a Silver Beige.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Ok, looking again at the photos, Kai is a lot lighter than Delilah. How old is he now?
> 
> Attached is a picture of Delilah in November 2009 at around 10 months old (looking like sasquatch I might add). The other is from October 2010. You can see how much she has cleared. She is even lighter now, sort of that that pink/taupe color.
> 
> I'm not trying to be contentious, it is just that there seems to be a lot of confusion over these dilute colors. If your dog was in the Black spectrum, I'm not sure I would call him Silver because his face is not Silver/Platinum. I would call him a Blue. By the same token, I can't help but wonder if he is a Cafe not a Silver Beige.


Kai will be 9 months in a week. I do understand the desire to have a good ruler to go by for color. So who decides what is really is a Cafe and what is truly a silver beige! I get that, and it must be frustrating.
But with me being a pet owner, not invested in showing or breeding, and wasn't even after a certain color when looking for a puppy, I am kind of along for the ride being this is a new color for me. 

Your girl so is beautiful, what ever color she is, I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What I'm curious to see is if Delilah's color breeds true. Her littermates are inky Black with almost no grizzling. If I breed her to Black, will I get Black, bad Black or Blue?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely spoos.

Funny how Americans have so many colors in Europe Kai and Delilah would just be browns that faded.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Funny how Americans have so many colors in Europe Kai and Delilah would just be browns that faded.


This sounds a whole lot less complicated to me. And what ever color Kai is or will be he is always going to be stunning in my book!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Kai is just stunning - who is his breeder?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be honest...I am not a brown person at all, but your boy makes my heart sing. He has got one super pretty head!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

arreaustandardpoodle said:


> he has got one super pretty head!


i so agree!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> This sounds a whole lot less complicated to me. And what ever color Kai is or will be he is always going to be stunning in my book!


Hehe yes but I think they are both beautiful and maybe its better too have a color for them since they would be put down due to there faded color in shows here.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I 100% agree with Arreau.... he has one gorgeous head! Love, love, love it! And such lovely eyes, I bet they melt you every time he looks at you.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*jester's mom*, Heh heh, yes, if he holds still long enough for me to look at his eyes, yes they are so beautiful! Morning is is snuggley time when he likes to be held and he gazes into my eyes, love that!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Kai is just stunning - who is his breeder?


Anne Seppo is Kai's breeder. She is very knowledgeable in her colors!
She is from Duluth MN.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Hehe yes but I think they are both beautiful and maybe its better too have a color for them since they would be put down due to there faded color in shows here.


PUT DOWN? That seems archaic. What is the point of destroying a puppy because of a color? Thought we people have moved beyond that frame of thinking. Good grief, why not neuter or spay before homing them?
Kai was bred for this color, not a mishap. 
I understand differences in thoughts of breeding or rules regarding animals in different countries, but not putting a dog down for color.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I will be honest...I am not a brown person at all, but your boy makes my heart sing. He has got one super pretty head!


Aww, thanks so much. Have to say I've never really seen a brown in person, so never had the itch to have one. Kai fell into my life because of many circumstances that lined up. My interest in colors has really broadened, and wouldn't mind having one of everything! : ) 
I am a head junky first though, and will study them forever just for their beauty. Its one of the first things I will be drawn to in a dog, and I am really happy with Kai's head. I had never seen a nice miniature up close before, so am so glad I came across Anne Seppo. Her Frankie "kai's sire" is what sold me!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she means "put down" as in knocked, dissed, denigrated, etc. At least, I sure hope so!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I think she means "put down" as in knocked, dissed, denigrated, etc. At least, I sure hope so!


OOOhhhh, I maybe took "put down" the wrong way. If so, I _apologize_ for getting worked up. When it comes to the words, "put down", associating it with imperfections in a litter or breeding that's how I would take it.
Thanks for pointing the possibility out of my misinterpreting. : )


----------

